# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  YUSUF ZiYA ARPACIK kitapları

## 01fatih

1 Mayıs 1958 yılında Erzurum'da dünyaya geldi. üocukluk yılları zor tabiat şartlarıyla mücadele içerisinde geçti. Gençlik döneminde ise, 1980 öncesindeki fırtınalı savaş günlerinin tam orta yerinde bulmuştu kendisini. İstanbul üniversitesiğnde Tarih ilmi tahsil ederken, 13 şubat 1978ğde hapse düştü. Sür-günden sürgüne yollandığı zindanlardan defalarca kaçmaya teşebbüs etmesine rağmen, Sağmalcılar ve Yozgat cezaevinden olmak üzere iki sefer firara 
muvaffak oldu...

Tamamı yaklaşık on yıl olan hapis hayatının beş yılını hücrelerde geçirmek zorunda bırakılmış, kitaplar vasıtası ile ve kendi kendine yabancı dil öğre-nirken, cezaevlerindeki ecnebi tutuklularla bu lisanların pratiğini yapabilmiştir. Hapishaneden çıkınca da 'nerede kalmıştık?' diyerek dış dünyadaki mücadelesine kaldığı yerden tekrar başlayıp, 1992 yılında Karabağ savaşında kardeşlerine yardım için Kafkaslarğa koşmuş ve devamı itibarı ile bir çok ülkede Türk düşmanlarına karşı fiziki etkinlikler örgütlemiş ve kendisi de faal olarak katılmıştır. Bu arada çıkan öğrenci affından faydalanarak devam ettiği üniversiteden, 27 sene sonra da olsa tahsilini tamamlayarak diplomasını 
almıştır.

Evli ve üç evlat babası olan yazar İngilizce, Arapça, Farsça ve Rusça bilmektedir.

Başlıca eserleri; BAşEĞMEDİLER, YOLBAşI, KAN FIRTINASI


BAşEĞMEDİLER

DERT SOFRASINDAN BAL YEDİLER,
BAş VERDİLER, BAş EĞMEDİLER...
"İşte Gardiyan Muzo'nun cevabıyla beraber bana uzattığı bu alev alev yanan gazete kağıdı, hayatımın her noktasına ışık tutacak bir enerji kaynağı olmuştu sanki. Ben hücrede özgür, gardiyan dışarda esirdi. O dışarda korkudan titrerken, ben içerde zafer kazanmış orduların mağrur askeri gibi bir ileri, bir geri yürüyordum. Meşale gibi tuttuğum gazete kağıdı yanarak, ateşi elime dayanmıştı. Kalan parçayı bir hamlede hücre kapısından dışarıya fırlattım.
Artık özgürdüm. Esaret bedende değil, ruhta yaşanırdı. Dışarıda dolaşan milyonlarca esiri düşündüm. Kimi akşam sofrasına koyacağı bir rakı şişesinin, kimi bir çift yeşil gözün, kimi de bir arabanın. Maddeye esir olmuş ruh mahkÃ»mları için yandı yüreğim. Acıdım... Onlar için duyduğum endişe bütün duygularımı bastırdı. üıkış yolu bulunmayan bir esaret halkası kuşatmıştı insanoğlunu. üzgür esirler... Kafamda kıvılcım gibi çakan kavramlar mana itibarı ile yine allak bullak olmuştu."


YOLBAşI

Irak Gerçeği ve Türkmenler'in Direniş üyküsü
"Irak'ın geçmişinde çok büyük bir etkinliğe sahip olan Türkmenler bugün itibarıyla bölgede yok sayılmaya başlanmıştır. Irak yeniden yapılandırılırken ülkenin asli unsuru olan Türkmen varlığının dışlanması mutlaka yeni problemleri beraberinde getirecek ve bu ğoldu-bittiğ mantığı içerisinde siyaset üretenler mutlaka hüsrana uğrayacaklardır.
Yıllar boyu zulüm yurdunda yaşayan Türkmenler yine uyutulmuşluğun ve unutulmuşluğun verdiği yeni acılar içerisinde kendi kaderleriyle baş başa kaldılar. Tam bu çaresizlik anında:
-Yalnız değilsiniz, diye haykıran bir fedai ordusu boy verdi Türkmen topraklarında.
ülkücü Hareket diğer Türk yurtlarında olduğu gibi, çarenin tükendiği noktada esrarlı duruşuyla yine var olmuştu."


KAN FIRTINASI

AZERBAYCAN TüRKLERİNİN SOYLU DURUşU
VE BARIş TAHRİPüİSİ ERMENİLER
"Orta sayfalarına kadar geldiğim kitabı kapatarak koltuk arkasındaki cebe yavaşca yerleştirdim. Uçakta boş yer yoktu. 30 Eylül 1991ğde bağımsızlığını ilan eden ve emekleyen bir bebek devlet konumunda olan Azerbaycanğa seyahat eden bu insanları oldukça merak ediyordum. Yolculara bir göz attım. Herkes ayrı bir gaye ile aynı hedefe doğru hızla yol alıyordu.
Kimi cebine yüz dolar koymuş ve süslü elbiseler giyerek kuşanmış, işadamı edasıyla oraları çarpmaya gidiyor, kimi şarap ve rakı tüketimi için soydaşlarına yardım amacıyla, kimi de cinsel bereket tarlası olarak gördükleri sahada pratik yapabilmek gayesi ile yola çıkmışlardı. Düşmanlarının kanlı saldırıları yetmiyormuş gibi bir de öz ağabeylerinden ğörtülü darbeğ yemeye hazırlanan Azerbaycan Türkleri, bu sosyal mikroplar karşısında nasıl direneceklerdi acaba?.."

----------

